# woc help, best marauder weapon set up???



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all im currently painting up a woc army ive got 20 marauders to build up but not sure how best to equip them, sword and shield look a good choice with light armour for protection , but then a great weapon could make a good small hammer unit any thoughts.

heres a run down of whats in my force currently which might help decide how to run them

hero- 2 hand weapons
hero great weapon
sorc
not decided on magic items and sorc lvl yet.

20 warriors - shields
19 warriors 2 hand weapons
5 knights
2x 5 warhounds
3 dragon ogres

im still gotta add a bsb to this force but i will be

all thought welcome and thanks in advance guys


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

A casual opponent of mine runs 2x10 units with flails and musician as (rather nasty) speed bumps, it also allows him a few more chaff drops


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> A casual opponent of mine runs 2x10 units with flails and musician as (rather nasty) speed bumps, it also allows him a few more chaff drops


aww ok cool idea could be worth doing as 2 throw away units along with my 2 warhound units whilst my warrior foot slogg across the board.


----------



## andyg (Feb 22, 2014)

I think if you go with the 2 small units the flails will be the best option as they give you a bonus for the first round. I can see see them lasting too much after that lol


----------

